#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-28
<nigelb> morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<BigWhale> Ok, who decided to put 'good' in front of the morning? :>
<YoBoY> don't know... my english teachers always wanted that way
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> YoBoY: hey, is this you? https://launchpad.net/~yoboy-leguesh
<nigelb> (I'm mailing all ugj bootcamp instructors)
<toros> hi
<toros> I've just seen that we have to register for UDS here too: https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<toros> and there is a question asking "Who is your attendance requested by?"
<toros> what should I write here? I will be participating on behalf of the Hungarian LoCo
<YoBoY> nigelb: yes this is me :)
<toros> Should I put there "Hungarian Ubuntu LoCo" or choose the "Canonical" option?
<YoBoY> nigelb: but you can also write at yoboy@ubuntu-fr.org :D
<BigWhale> toros: I had the same problem :)
<nigelb> YoBoY: already sent
<toros> BigWhale: ohh :)
<BigWhale> not sure what I put there
<toros> BigWhale: where are you from?
<BigWhale> Slovenia :)
<czajkowski> toros: have you applied to be sponsored?
<toros> czajkowski: no
<toros> actually, our house is only 10 minutes walk from the Hotel :)
<czajkowski> toros: ok. 
<BigWhale> And I thought I am close, bcs I have only three hour drive :>
<czajkowski> 10:42 < toros> what should I write here? I will be participating on behalf of  the Hungarian LoCo
<czajkowski>  YES
<toros> czajkowski: then I will just write Hungarian Ubuntu LoCo
<toros> I hope that many people will be participating from our LoCo
<toros> we wanted to organize some events too (like sightseeing)... but it is very hard to organize for hundreds of people
<czajkowski> toros: indeed, my advice is to put up a list of places ye may recommend and then let people decide themselves
<czajkowski> and offer to go with people to translate or to be a guide
<toros> that's a good idea
<czajkowski> toros: it's hard to get large groups doing things, but putting a selection of what could be recommended in the evenigns always helps and then lets people plan the week around meet ups
<toros> Budapest is famous for its Ruin Pubs: those are large pubs in old buildings... we could visit those too: http://ruinpubs.com/index.php
<czajkowski> toros: what is the currency that is most used there?
<toros> czajkowski: Hungarian Forint
<toros> 1 Euro = 266 HUF
<toros> 1 USD = 189 HUF
<toros> prices are similar to western european prices... food and drinks in restaurants are somewhat cheaper
<czajkowski> and sterling ?
<toros> we have only one currency
<toros> as you see, the worth of 1 HUF less than 1 Euro Cents
<toros> the smallest coin is the 5 HUF
<toros> usually shops and restaurants do not accept Euro... or even if they do, the conversion rate is pretty bad. So it is better to exchange your money, or to use your credit card
<toros> we will write a "Survivors Guide for Hungary" before the UDS
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> Budapest rocks :)
<toros> dholbach: true :)
<dholbach> I hope it'll be nice and warm around the time :)
<dholbach> I really liked the island in the Danube, but forgot its name
<dholbach> and the one place there they turned a whole building in a bar (rather a set of bars) - really nice, but I forgot the name too :)
<toros> dholbach: Instant?
<toros> there are many pubs like that in the city
<dholbach> sorry, I can't remember the name - it's been a while
<JanC> toros: according to my parents who went to Budapest last year, eating out was *a lot* cheaper than in Belgium, not "somewhat"...
<toros> JanC: well, yes, that might be true...
<toros> A typical food costs around 6 to 10 euros in a cheaper restaurant
<toros> A Big Mac Menu costs around 4.50 Euros
<toros> A beer costs about 1.50 to 2 Euros
<czajkowski> cider???
<toros> cider is not very common in Hungary, so I don't know the prices :)
<czajkowski> :(
<mhall119> you and that cider
<toros> people here usually drink beer or wine... or pálinka :)
<JanC> so a typical cheap meal in Belgium would cost twice as much as in Budapest
<JanC> beer isn't that much more expensive in Belgium though, but IME beer is relatively cheap over here compared to the rest of Western Europe
<toros> actually, there are pubs where a beer is under 1 Euro... but I never would there to go those pubs :)
<toros> I mean I never would dare to go in those pubs
<JanC> for security or health reasons?  ☺
<toros> JanC: yes :)
<BigWhale> toros, are there any hostels or bed & breakfast accomodations around that place? Preferrably within a walking distance and a parking space. :)
<BigWhale> That hotel is a wee bit too expensive for me :/
<toros> BigWhale: yes, there are many
<BigWhale> I'll have to look into that, before everything is booked. :>
<toros> BigWhale: please send me a mail to toros@ubuntu.hu and I will send you links
<BigWhale> Will do, great!
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> morning nigelb 
<mhall119> or should I say good afternoon
<YoBoY> yes the hotel is a bit expensive :]
<YoBoY> czajkowski: come to France, we have good cider here ;)
<czajkowski> yes but.. tis in france :) I'd only go there for rubgy 
<nigelb> mhall119: more like good evening :)
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhall119> morning cjohnston 
<czajkowski> well hello to you too cjohnston 
<cjohnston> hey mhall119, czajkowski 
<paultag> hello, world
 * czajkowski prods paultag 
 * paultag waves to czajkowski 
<paultag> czajkowski: I've named my synful OS -- synnamon
<cjohnston> mhall119, czajkowski did you see the picture of paige losing her first tooth? Mike, it was on the way home Saturday
<mhall119> paultag: I think synful would be a better name, actually
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no..
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I did, yes
<czajkowski> cjohnston: link me in pm 
<czajkowski> paultag: should be crankypants
<paultag> czajkowski: why?
<mhall119> paultag: or syntacks
<paultag> I'm not cranky yet
<paultag> mhall119: haha! Good one! I rather like that
<mhall119> paultag: not cranky yet?
<paultag> naw
 * mhall119 gets a youtube urls ready
<czajkowski> paultag: yet :) 
<paultag> well it always comes to that
<paultag> it's just a matter of time, really
<czajkowski> cjohnston: aww big gap at least tis at the bottom 
<czajkowski> paultag: so true.
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> nigelb: this bootcamp thing worked pretty well, we've already got more events and participants
<pleia2> yay!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-29
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<trinikrono> o/
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> good morning
<YoBoY> hi akgraner :)
<akgraner> I'm trying to decide if I like this blue envelope/notifier or not...
<YoBoY> natty ?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> I was sorta attached to the green...but the blue is growing on me 
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> so how do I get to be team contact on the loco directory page? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<czajkowski> AlanBell: the current one should edit it on LP and pull it in from there
<JanC> team contact is not listed on LP
<popey> where does it come from then?
<JanC> the loco-directory
<mhall119> you have to enter contact in LD manually
<JanC> people who are administrator in the LP-team can edit it IIRC
<mhall119> there isn't anotheryup
<popey> done
<popey> AlanBell: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<AlanBell> cool, thanks
<popey> np
<YoBoY> are you doing some events for the gnome3 release ? I'm doing one in Paris, but don't know if i have to promote it on LD...
<cjohnston> mornin
<YoBoY> hi cjohnston 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: what do you mean "have to" ?
<YoBoY> czajkowski: register the event on the LD, it's not ubuntu related
<czajkowski> well 
<czajkowski> are the loco running it ?
<czajkowski> People don't need to run Ubuntu events  only to appear on the LD, if the loco is organising an event, why not add it to the LD 
<czajkowski> we did for the Rugby meet up
<czajkowski> which is not rugby but we used the LD to advertise and get people to sign up 
<YoBoY> sort of, it's most a common project with every communities here (gnome, fedora, mandriva, ubuntu, lugs...) but i'm organizing it ^^", so it's orginised by ubuntu-fr
<czajkowski> up to you I guess
<czajkowski> if you;'d add it to yor monthly report or say your reapproval application then yes I'd say add it to the LD 
<YoBoY> ok, thanks :)
<YoBoY> ho monthly reports... need to do that this week also...
<czajkowski> >:(
<jasonjang> Howdy all~
<jasonjang> On behalf of ubuntu KOREAn team, i speak "thanks for your improve & approval"
<jasonjang> especially, czajkowski, paultag, popey  and 
<czajkowski> jasonjang: well done 
<czajkowski> :)
<jasonjang> and Not in this places, other members of LoCo Council.
<jasonjang> THX
<czajkowski> I look forward to reading your monthly report :D 
<jasonjang> OK, i (& We) will try
<czajkowski> great 
<czajkowski> jasonjang: and if we mail you in future, reply :D 
<jasonjang> Why not, I'll try to ..Tomorrow. ok?
<jasonjang> czajkowski; Why not, I'll try to ..Tomorrow. ok?
<czajkowski> ok
<paultag> :)
<daker> congrat mhall119 !!
<mhall119> daker: thanks?
<daker> your new job
<mhall119> oh, thanks
<mhall119> daker: that's also the reason I haven't been able to do much with LD lately
<mhall119> they keep me busy
<daker> hhh who's your boss ? and what's your job ?
<Ronnie> mhall119, daker: im currently working on a IRC webchat as a replacement for freenode. Our loco does need it for another project, which needed some more low-level access to IRC than the freenode webapp. a few basics have been written. would you like to test: http://84.86.207.22:8000/  (only test basic login and sending messages). currently you only can send messages to one channel. Feedback on the login page is also welcome
<daker> Ronnie, can't login :s
<Ronnie> daker: forget to notice: you need Chromium or a browser that supports flash
<daker> the reCAPTCHA is really difficult to read
<daker> i have it
<Ronnie> daker, any errors?
<daker> Ronnie, is it ok http://is.gd/iPo4E5 ?
<Ronnie> try another username, daker is in use i guess (that message is not returned). the recpatcha looks good
<Ronnie> daker: i can see your messages in #PyTest
<daker> ok
<daker> Ronnie, where is the source ?
<Ronnie> moment ill update it
<Ronnie> lp:~ronnie.vd.c/justforlearning/0.0.1/
<daker> will test it
<Ronnie> daker: nice
<Ronnie> i hope to do some more updates next week
<Ronnie> daker: you need to change settings.py MEDIA_URL and JFL/templates/chat2.html => WEBSOCKET_URL both contain hardcoded urls
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> and for the other parts, see INSTALL
<Ronnie> oh, i see that the comments in INSTALL are dutch
<daker> yes
<Ronnie> daker: updated 
<Ronnie> INSTALL file
<daker> ok
<BigWhale> Greeetings
<BigWhale> -e
<BigWhale> There's an error on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/Events
<BigWhale> "Ubuntu Global Jam events in the LoCo Directory" this links to some previous GlobalJam event
<cjohnston> BigWhale: update the link :-)
<BigWhale> I can't
<BigWhale> oh wait
<BigWhale> I wasn't logged in.
 * BigWhale makes a mental note: "if you see the pretty new style ubuntu wiki, you're not logged in"
<serfus> BigWhale, you can change the wiki style in your preferences 
<BigWhale> zomg! You've shown me the light. Thanks. :)
<mhall119> the number of UGJ events is still climbing
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<trinikrono> i did my event yesterday :D
<YoBoY> great trinikrono :) and how many people show up ?
<trinikrono> YoBoY: i meant i made the event yesterday for global jam
<trinikrono> i am going to do a bug jam and see who i can recruit
<YoBoY> haa ok :D
<trinikrono> i am guessing you would have a translation jam YoBoY?
<YoBoY> yes :)
<trinikrono> i want to find out something
<trinikrono> if i am doing a bug jam
<trinikrono> what should i work on
<trinikrono> for the global jam
<YoBoY> you already know how to triage bugs ?
<trinikrono> YoBoY: a little again i am in bug control
<YoBoY> ha ok :p the most difficult part is to explain this activity to the others ;)
<cjohnston> mhall119: pong
<dota> can we as a loco provide support for users of a derivative such as linux mint?
<cjohnston> If you like
<mhall119> dota: sure, LoCo's are just the local community, they can do pretty much whatever they think is good for the community
<cjohnston> pong ^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-30
<mhall119> cjohnston: the plan for Friday is to meet at the coffee shop
<cjohnston> ok mhall119 
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'd appreciate a text on friday when you're set to start :D
<nigelb> 1930, hrm, I should be home by then.
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> YoBoY: enjoyed the classroom session? :)
<YoBoY> yes :) good experience
<nigelb> \o/
<YoBoY> it was hard for me to do that in english ^^"
<nigelb> YoBoY: if you want to do an event in french, like french user days, we don't mind :D
<YoBoY> yes... it's not I don't want to, it's just I don't have time to organize that, already too much busy :]
<YoBoY> i'll try to find someone
<Nilla> Hi, Room
<YoBoY> hi Nilla 
<Nilla> How are you Yoboyh
<Nilla> So, im new to Ubuntu
<YoBoY> fine thanks and you ?
<Nilla> good, and thanks im good as well
<Nilla> anyone here do web and graphic design?
<YoBoY> don't know ^^" perhaps...
<Nilla> huh?
<Nilla> yoboy where you from?
<YoBoY> France, near Paris
<Nilla> nice
<Nilla> im from wisconsin
<Nilla> so you dont do any web or graphic design at all?
<YoBoY> gone ...
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Ronnie
<dholbach> daker, Ronnie, mhall119: do you guys know where to best look for ubuntu-website css theming?
<dholbach> we want to rebrand http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/
<dholbach> it's automatically generated documented whose theming can be overridden
<RawChid> dholbach, you can look here: https://launchpad.net/django-ubuntu-template
<RawChid> Oh, that is Ubuntu LoCo theming...
<dholbach> if anyone could add more info to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/740044 that'd be nice
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740044 in ubuntu-packaging-guide "Adopt ubuntu.com styling (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New]
<Ronnie> dholbach: how many control do you have on the HTML output?
<dholbach> Ronnie, I didn't check yet
<Ronnie> without HTML control it will be very difficult
<Ronnie> altought colors can be changed easily, but that no way near the "Ubuntu Style". Thats also about placing and margins
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> http://sphinx.pocoo.org/theming.html is all I found for now
<Ronnie> dholbach: that looks a lot like django template styling :D
<Ronnie> http://sphinx.pocoo.org/templating.html
<YoBoY> that seem very customizable
<dholbach> Ronnie, do you think it's possible to reuse the Ubuntu css?
<Ronnie> reuse django-light-theme
<dholbach> how hard or easy do you think it is?
<RawChid> I've used the django css in my static HTML pages
<Ronnie> dholbach: depends on the code of sphinx thats available in the template
 * dholbach was just invited to participate in the UGJ in Herat :)
<mhall119> dholbach: morning
<mhall119> lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes is where the themes are now, IIRC
<mhall119> also, how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<mhall119> good, enjoying life
<daker> mhall119, what's your new job ?
<nigelb> daker: Canonical ISD :)
<daker> Waoooh so LD deployement will take a few minutes ?
<nigelb> lawl, ISD != IS
<nigelb> (I think)
<daker> no ISD = IS
<RawChid> What is ISD?
<nigelb> InfraStructure Development?
<daker> something like that
<RawChid> ic :)
<daker> and what's IS ?
<nigelb> arg, confused IS with sysadmins
<nigelb> that was supposed to be ISD != sysadmin :)
<daker> sysadmin are part of ISD i think
<daker> ISD means  Infrastructure Systems Development
<BigWhale> Oh... Disappointment.
<BigWhale> I thought it was InterStellar Deparment
<daker> woahahahaha
<mhall119> daker: no, I don't have access to deploy LD :(
<daker> :s
<mhall119> daker: one of the first things I checked ;)
<daker> maybe it's easy for you now to have an access since your part the team (IS)
<mhall119> not quite the same team
<daker> ah ok
<mhall119> but I am learning ways to make deployments even easier for IS
<daker> good
<daker> mhall119, can i know your job exactly ?
<daker> nigelb, you too in canonical ?
<cjohnston> nigel works for me
<daker> :D really!!
<cjohnston> I don't pay him though
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> daker: I'm on the ISD web team, which means I'll be working on several *.ubuntu.com and *.canonical.com sites
<daker> ok
<nigelb> daker: nah, I'm going to work for an Indian startup though :)
<nigelb> mhall119: did I show you a very attractive Indian job site?
<nigelb> mhall119: http://jobs.hasgeek.in just awesome for their design (now the content is awesome too)
<mhall119> nigelb: that is nice
<nigelb> mhall119: thought I do wish this came up before I changed jobs (More exciting jobs on this one :p)
<mhall119> heh, you haven't actually changed jobs yet though
<nigelb> No. Stop reminding me.
<nigelb> I'm not going to work next week though.
<mhall119> can't you start at the new place in your after-hours?
<nigelb> Don't want to
<nigelb> I'd go crazy because the new place is waaaay to exciting and I won't go to old place at all.
<mhall119> I'm not seeing the down-side
<nigelb> I'm not either. But I want to end it.
<nigelb> Oh, I like the in-house incubator idea http://slacy.com/blog/2011/03/what-larry-page-really-needs-to-do-to-return-google-to-its-startup-roots/
<mhall119> paultag: you missed an opportunity to reference 80's rap, I'm disappointed
<nigelb> when? what? where?
<mhall119> hmmm, 90's it would appear
<mhall119> nigelb: on akgraner's facebook 
<nigelb> mhall119: oh lol
<akgraner> :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: when do we get episode two from Becca? :)
<akgraner> hey all - so I am giving a talk about marketing your project this weekend - anyone have marketing questions I can answer for you in my talk?
<mhall119> paultag: I fixed it for ya
<akgraner> she is performing tonight...maybe I can get some video
<mhall119> akgraner: promoting on a budget, how to market for free?
<akgraner> mhall119, ok I'll work that in...
<nigelb> mhall119: how to reach out to the other side of a chasm? :)
<akgraner> notes and slides will be made available on monday when I get back
<mhall119> we need a Florida Linux Fest just so akgraner will come visit
<akgraner> ha...I am planning on actually taking some time off this summer
<akgraner> and we can drive there...but now that I have a new house - I am sticking close to home :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: we're planning on taking time off this supper and driving north, lol
<mhall119> summer
<mhall119> not supper
<mhall119> why is my mind on food already?
<nigelb> Its not eeven afternoon!
<nigelb> Note to Michelle -> Mike needs bigger breakfast.
<czajkowski> mhall119: you live with michelle she cooks great food 
<mhall119> czajkowski: oh yeah, that would do it
<czajkowski> give her a hug from me 
<czajkowski> hope all is well over there wiht the family 
<mhall119> she made some breakfast risotto last night, I had one bowl already, thinking about a 2nd
<mhall119> czajkowski: so far all is well
<czajkowski> breakfast risotto ?
<mhall119> http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/06/crockpot-breakfast-risotto.html
<paultag> mhall119: haha
<akgraner> any other questions mhall119 or anyone else?
<paultag> mhall119: well done :)
<paultag> akgraner: why are you so fantastic?
<czajkowski> oh wow 
<akgraner> ha that's not about marketing and you should have your head examined or reset to reality...:-P
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: You ahve that for breakfast?
<nigelb> o.O
 * nigelb drools :p
<mhall119> nigelb: today I did
<paultag> nigelb: a well made risotto has the same consistancy as grits
<mhall119> she made it specifically for the kids, but I got some too
<mhall119> paultag: depends on how you like your grits
<paultag> I made one the other day, but with a nice beer and not wine
<mhall119> some crazy people like them runny
<paultag> mhall119: truth. I've only had them a few times
<mhall119> heh, no alcohol in breakfast risotto
<paultag> mhall119: how can you make a risotto without wine?!
<paultag> for shame! :)
<mhall119> paultag: for breakfast, fruit juice and cream
<paultag> oh interesting
<mhall119> it comes out kind of like oatmeal, only more flavorful
<paultag> I could imagine that -- but I think I'd put some cheese in there to restore a bite that the wine being replaced with juce gets rid of
<nigelb> Alcohol in breakfast... hrm, that'd do wonders for mhall119's productivity
<mhall119> she puts in granny smith apples
<mhall119> nigelb: gotta hit that Balmer peak ;)
<nigelb> heh
<daker> Ronnie, student ?
<Ronnie> lol yea, some old code...
<daker> http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/SummerOfCode2011
<Ronnie> daker: your referring to the chat code ?
<Ronnie> oh ...
<daker> maybe you can work on this one http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/SummerOfCode2011#Javascripttestframework
<daker> or this one http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/SummerOfCode2011#IPv6support
<Ronnie> maybe next year. this year got my vacations etc planned
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> but thx anyway
<daker> yw
<Ronnie> daker, if you want to look in the chat code. you better wait a bit. im moving from irclib to telepathy, which support multiple protocols (Jabber for example)
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> so the chatapp should support Jabber too :D
<nigelb> daker: WE WON! WE WON!
<daker> :)
<daker> congrats!!
<nigelb> \o/
<daker> czajkowski, what's your pixie username ?
<daker> Ronnie, testing my pixie jQuery plugin
<Ronnie> daker: great is the code already online?
<daker> not yet
<daker> Ronnie,the plugin is working great but  how can i be sure that the code is clean and does not contain errors ?
<Ronnie> daker ill have a look with jslint
<Ronnie> http://www.jslint.com/
<Ronnie> or you can play around yourself if you want
<Ronnie> WARNING: JSLint will hurt your feelings.
<Ronnie> on the bottom of that page (options), ill usually check all the boxed on the left side except "use strict"
<daker> ok :D
<Ronnie> and some in the middle section
<Ronnie> (browser and console,alert)
<Ronnie> predefined i fill with jQuery
<Ronnie> WARNING: JSLint will hurt your feelings.
<Ronnie> daker, did you receive my last messages?
<Ronnie> predefined i fill with jQuery ?
<daker> <Ronnie> and some in the middle section
<Ronnie> middle section:  (browser and console,alert)
<Ronnie> in the predefined box: i fill in "jQuery"
<daker> Ronnie, Problem at line 35 character 33: Expected 'src' at column 25, not column 33.
<daker> src: rPhoto.sizes[1].url,
<Ronnie> daker, tab-problem probably
<daker> ok
<daker> Ronnie, can you pls look http://paste.ubuntu.com/587576/
<Ronnie> sure
<Ronnie> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587577/ not more errors. ill have a look at the code now
<Ronnie> daker, jquery 'requires' to return a list... eg return $(this).each(function(a, b){ ..... });
<daker> ah it's because of the ;
<Ronnie> in case of multiple selected items
<Ronnie> ah lol
<Ronnie> my bad
<Ronnie> you return itself
<Ronnie> should me good too
<daker> Ronnie, here is how to test it :
<daker> $('#pixie').pixie({ key: "1dcc8233-a6da-46b0-acb0-4e29aa612b30", id: "czajkowski", amount: perPage });
<paultag> lolwut
<Ronnie> daker, the code looks good. i have no time to test it, but i think its raedy for merge request
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-31
<nigelb> Good morning
<trinikrono> good mornings
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<czajkowski> daker_: either czajkowski or ubuntuie
<daker> czajkowski, ok
<czajkowski> daker: ubuntuie is the team pixie ac 
<nigelb> Waiting for tomorrow!
<nigelb> Summit Jam!
<mhall119> \o/
<cjohnston> Daviey: you going to be helping with summit jam tomorrow?
<Daviey> cjohnston, loosely.. i really need to make beta1 a priority. :(
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> Daviey: any chance I can get access to do summit deployments like you?
<mhall119> or was that a special accomodation that IS gave you?
<Daviey> mhall119, good question...
<cjohnston> and me too
<cjohnston> ;-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-01
<Kraken> holas Hay en ESPAÑA 
<paultag> !es
<ubot4`> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TrickyJ> Hi all :)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: hi
<TrickyJ> q Ronnie hi
<TrickyJ> drubin: are u there ?
<UndiFineD> TrickyJ, it is april fools day, they are hiding easter eggs
<TrickyJ> Lol... thats funny :P
<TrickyJ> ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: so tomorrow morning :)
<Mazter> hey yall
<Mazter> :)
<Mazter> I want to enter from my irc service
<YoBoY> good global jam week end :)
<drubin> TrickyJ: yes
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> Greetings
<TrickyJ> drubin: wassup how are u guys doing 
<TrickyJ> I am back on here after long time :)
<TrickyJ> drubin: I want to know under which server I can join UBUNTU-LOCOTEAMS channel under UBUNTU XIRC client or any IRC Client software.
<czajkowski> TrickyJ: on here on freenode #ubuntu-locoteams 
<TrickyJ> Got u buddy czajkowski Thank you :)
<TrickyJ> czajkowski: If freenode is not listed in the server list then ? whats the port number to add ?
<TrickyJ> any idea ?
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<TrickyJ> YoBoY: Thanks :)
<YoBoY> strange that xirc don't already have freenode in its known server list
<YoBoY> most of the irc client have it on their lists
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: to make it simple, you already have an IRC client installed on Ubuntu, it's empathy, just add an IRC account to it
<TrickyJ> YoBoY: yaap i know about empathy but i installed the XIRC chat :P for btter interface ;)
<YoBoY> I prefer xchat
<YoBoY> :)
<TrickyJ> ;)
<TrickyJ> Thanks friend I am done with my work will go back home and i will join you guys back :) Take care byeeeeeeee alll
<locodir-user> YoBoY: Hi
<locodir-user> I am back home now I am on UBUNTU.. I am on X chat logged in to Freenode server one channel is on by default UBUNTU but I wann join #ubuntu-locoteams but when I enter the command /j UBUNTU-LOCOTEAMS it says no such channel ???
<locodir-user> This is trickyj
<YoBoY> missing the #
<dholbach> locodir-user, you are currently in #ubuntu-locoteams
<YoBoY> it's /join #ubuntu-locoteams 
<locodir-user> Oh we cannot use shortcuts ?
<locodir-user> currently I am on web IRC :P
<locodir-user> hold on let me try
<dholbach>  /j <channel> works too
<dholbach> but you need the "#"
<YoBoY> you can, but i always avoid them when I explain something ;)
<locodir-user> dholbach: No man it did not work :(
<locodir-user> ok
<TrickyJ> Great I am in :)
<YoBoY> great :)
<TrickyJ> Thanks friends
<locodir-user> Look I am in :)
<locodir-user> TrickyJ thats me on X chat Thanks dholbach  Thanks YoBoY  :)
<TrickyJ> Great this was great :) Thank friends :) /j #PHP
<TrickyJ> lol.. I am sorry
<TrickyJ> I saved it in ma fav now ;)
<mhall119> Happy Global Jam everybody!
<sbc> mhall119: Thanks! You too! :D
<mhall119> nigelb: Daviey: dantalizing: We'll be using #ubuntu-uds for remote participation in the summit jam
<Daviey> lo
<mhall119> morning Daviey 
<dantalizing> mhall119: i thought i was going to be able to come down... my go-live was delayed, so i' stuck here :(
<mhall119> dantalizing: there's always remote
<dantalizing> i'm there
<dantalizing> i'll just be in and out
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> Daviey: can you make a Summit-hackers team and put it in control of summit?
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hi
<Ronnie> hey TrickyJ
<TrickyJ> YoBoY, Hey buddy I am unable to see the user list under this x chat !!! 
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, wassup buddy howzz life ?
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: have you installed xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<Ronnie> liffes goooood
<YoBoY> you can display the user list by tweaking the preferences
<TrickyJ> YoBoY, Its Xchat-gnome
<YoBoY> TrickyJ: i said xchat, not xchat gnome ;)
<YoBoY> with xchat it's on the view menu
<TrickyJ> YoBoY,  Hmm they are diff ?? ohh i see i will have to check
<YoBoY> yes they are different
<TrickyJ> YoBoY,  I chcekd all the options but I am unable to see the user list like I dont know how many users are logged in to this channel :P
<TrickyJ> Hmm let me check Xchat 
<TrickyJ> YoBoY,  I am downloading and installing X chat :)
<YoBoY> ok TrickyJ 
<YoBoY> it's not really important the number of connected users, just remember they are all awasome and that's fine ;)
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: are you a fast typer?
<TrickyJ> Yaap 
<TrickyJ> YoBoY, I've installed XChat woo thats the one I want :) this Xchat-gnome is just a bisc :P
<TrickyJ> Ronnie,  wassup what happen ? 
<Ronnie> TrickyJ, then i found a very awsome job for you: http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-view/autocompleter/index.html
<YoBoY> lol
<Ronnie> be sure to check the movie
<YoBoY> I've already seen it ^^ seems a good job :D
<TrickyJ> Ronnie,  Checking...
<Ronnie> perfectly suitable for TrickyJ :P
<YoBoY> I've you tried the new gmail motion Ronnie ? :)
<TrickyJ> lol let me check
<Ronnie> not yet. its a bit like opera face guestures 2 years ago
<Ronnie> YoBoY: already googled for "comic sans" ?
<YoBoY> yes and helvetica too
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, sounds interesting but I cannot go out of country :( and away from ma parents coz they are dependent on me i've to look after them :) and I am enjoying my job @ symantec :)
<Ronnie> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/ <== awsome\
<YoBoY> and also don't miss the Canterbury Distribution
<Ronnie> YoBoY: link?
<YoBoY> http://www.debian.org/
<Ronnie> :D
<YoBoY> and that's not only a debian announce, http://www.opensuse.org/ 
<TrickyJ> Very funny :P hahahaa hahahaha
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, YoBoY I sw the Video lol if this guy wold have been here in india he would goonn hahaha !!! 
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> that's awesome!!
<Ronnie> http://blog.freenode.net/2011/04/important-service-announcement-regarding-defocus/
<TrickyJ_> Hi'
<TrickyJ_> YoBoY, i've switched to xchat :) this is cool ;)
<Daviey> Mhall119. There is a summit hacjers team
<Daviey> I think other changes you can do.. Being ISD ?
<mhall119> Daviey: it's LP permissions, I don't think I can strong-arm them
<TrickyJ> Cool..
<Daviey> Ahhhh
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Dude.. I've told all my friends.. about that google job lol they are seriously applying to it hahahaha 
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, they are asking me what about passport and visa hahaha hahaha :P I told them google will get it done hurry apply fast :P haha they did :P
<Ronnie> lool
<TrickyJ_> Ronnie, and the other he clicked on add to card and he was telling me dude when i click on add  to cart it goes to sum google search site :P hahaha I told him please wait google will get back to you keep checking ur email inbox hahaha hahaha great April fool hahahaha hahahah hahahaha
<Ddorda> hey guys, when we will be told if we are sponsored to UDS or not?
<czajkowski> Ddorda: it only closed the other day
<czajkowski> so it can take some time 
<Ddorda> the other day?
<czajkowski> Ddorda: it only closed on the 29th 
<czajkowski> applications for it 
<czajkowski> home time 
<czajkowski> toodles
<Ddorda> czajkowski: cya :)
<Ddorda> and thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-02
<mhall119> today's XKCD is pretty cool
<mhall119> results of today's Florida Team Summit Jam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bugs?field.tag=summitjam
<pleia2> nice :)
 * nigelb hugs mhall119 
<head_victim> Good work, we're running a translation jam right now
<BigWhale> Greetings!
<BigWhale> Slovenian Global Jam starting in couple of hours! *cheers*
<head_victim> BigWhale: nice, the Australian one is on as we speak :)
<BigWhale> Alrighty. I still have to do one hour of commuting... Bleeh. I need to wake up.
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hi 
<TrickyJ> YoBoY, Hi wassup
<TrickyJ> :)
<Ronnie> hello TrickyJ
<TrickyJ> Ronnie,  I am trying to identify my self and its saying its an invalid password :(
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, done :) hey you I am in d college right now.. and today is final cricket match between INDIA and Srilanka... 
<TrickyJ> and there is no one in the college these people in india are dam crazy for cricket :(
<Ronnie> lol
<Ronnie> here cricket is unknown to ordanary peopple
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Here these guys are crazy even the india president will take a off and go to watch cricket match :P
<TrickyJ> g2g catch u all later 
<YoBoY> good morning
<serfus> top of the morning folks
<YoBoY> good afternoon ? ^^"
<YoBoY> how the global jam is going ? :)
 * ebel waves from the Ubuntu Ireland (Dublin) global jam
 * BigWhale waves from Slovenian Global Jam
<BigWhale> people here are translating like crazy :>
<rafael_carreras> Catalan LoCo Team starting UGJ now
<YoBoY> awesome :D
<YoBoY> I need to wait until tomorow to do the same ^^" today is our monthly install rendez-vous
<ebel> Cool
<BigWhale> In the first 45 minutes we translated more than 200 new messages and checked more than 300 messages. 
<ebel> Cool.
<TrickyJ> quit
<BigWhale> UGJ update Slovenian Team just cleared 1600 translated messages. Mostly documentation strings.
<serfus> that's awesome!
<BigWhale> and that's before lunch break! :)\
<BigWhale> Lunchbreak at 2490 translated messages
<michael_k> Good afternoon to all LoCos from Ubuntu Global Jam in Preveza Greece
<rafael_carreras> good afternoon Europe LoCos, Catalan LoCo Team re-starting UGJ
<rafael_carreras> and good day to all other LoCos, of course :-)
<michael_k> good afternoon from Greece, jamming!
<BigWhale> Greetings! Slovenia is back from lunch break. :)
<mhall119> everyone having a good jam weekend?
<BigWhale> 2520 translated messages at the last update! And we're still jamming.
<BigWhale> jaming.
<BigWhale> About to finish with kubuntu specific documentation.
<mhall119> nice!
<sense> How does the LoCo Directory generates its POT file? I cannot find a command to make Django generate it.
<AlanBell> hi global jammers o/
<BigWhale> Hello AlanBell.
<JanC> sense: 'django-admin makemessages'?
<cjohnston> sense: ./manage.py update-template
<sense> JanC: Just running that command does nothing, apparently you can only use it for PO files.
<sense> cjohnston: Thanks
<cjohnston> however we are preferring that only the commiter run it
<cjohnston> (i.e. commiting it to trunk)
<sense> cjohnston: I was looking to use it in my own Django project, not in LD.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> :-)
<sense> cjohnston: Do you know whether it works with Launchpad Translations import?
<cjohnston> we run update-template 
<cjohnston> bzr commit
<cjohnston> bzr push
<cjohnston> and LP sends an email saying the new template has been imported
<sense> ok
<sense> thanks for the info!
<cjohnston> si
<nigelb> hola cjohnston 
 * cjohnston runs
<Daviey> mhall119, Were you trying to get hold of me?
<mhall119> Daviey: yup
<mhall119> Daviey: I was just going to see if you were going to a Global Jam today, and if so would you be able to review some summit merge proposals
<mhall119> sense: ./manage.py makemessages
<mhall119> sense: "./manage.py update-template" actually
<sense> mhall119: I just discovered your custom made commands in team/management.
<mhall119> there ya go
<sense> A shame auto-export can't be made to work with Django.
<mhall119> Daviey: also, what version of South is on summit.u.c? 0.6 or 0.7?
<mhall119> sense: what is that?
<BigWhale> Slovenian Translation team wrapped up with 3292 translated and reviewed strings.
<sense> mhall119: Launchpad can automatically export translations to a branch, but you have to have a correct directory.
<mhall119> BigWhale: wow!
<sense> strucutre
<sense> mhall119: Django's locale directory layout doesn't play nice with Launchpad.
<mhall119> sense: make a bug for LD, and include a link to explaining how, we can probably make it work
<sense> It wants the files to be in the same directory as the POT file.
<sense> mhall119: You can make it work by chaning Django's localisation internals.
 * mhall119 would prefer to stay out of Djanog's internals
<mhall119> seriously, it's dark and scary in there
<sense> Maybe there is a way to get it working properly, but I'm not sure how far you can go with customising the locale directory.
<mhall119> sense: make the bug anyway and we'll see what we can do
<sense> mhall119: alright
<mhall119> thanks
<Daviey> mhall119, checking
<Daviey> mhall119, 0.6
<mhall119> darn, I may have to re-do my migrations scripts then, let me test them
<mhall119> thanks Daviey 
<sense> mhall119: bug #748446
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 748446 in loco-directory "Find a way to use Launchpad's automatic translations export (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748446
<mhall119> hmmm, evidently something good happened in India
<mhall119> nigelb: what did you guys win?
<nigelb> mhall119: YES!
<nigelb> mhall119: Champions after 28 years \o/
<mhall119> of what?
<nigelb> Cricket
<mhall119> that's the one that's like baseball, yes?
<nigelb> Yup
<mhall119> cool, well contrats
<mhall119> congrats even
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> my facebook and twitter just exploded
<mhall119> mine too, though probably to a lesser degree
<mhall119> someone's shouting "OMG! WE WON!" over and over on my Facebook
<nigelb> :D
<sense> nigelb: It's not like beating the English at cricket is anything special nowadays. We beat them last year. ;)
<nigelb> sense: and close to beating them this year too ;)
<sense> nigelb: But congrats on beating the others anyway!
<nigelb> sense: :D
<nigelb> The streets are wild today :)
<sense> I like it's a disgrace to lose from us. :)
 * nigelb goes to watch presentation
<sense> nigelb: Was it as bad that you could hear it everything they scored, by just opening your window?
<nigelb> sense: I didn't even have to open the wwidnow
<sense> :)
<nigelb> fireworks ftw
<nigelb> I'm not going to sleep any time early today.
<trinikrono> happy global jam
<trinikrono> :D
<cyphermox> hey komputes
<cyphermox> you jammin' today? ;)
<komputes> cyphermox: nope
<cyphermox> ah
<Daniel0108> hi
<trinikrono> i am running a bug jam is anyone else running one?
<cyphermox> trinikrono, yes
<cyphermox> here in Montreal we're 11 here
<trinikrono> cyphermox: i only have 3 so far
<cyphermox> trinikrono, is it your first jam in your location?
<cyphermox> 3 is still very good :)
<trinikrono> plenty more than 1 :D
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> trinikrono, anybody absolutely new to Ubuntu and/or triaging?
<trinikrono> cyphermox: what bugs are you guys working on
<cyphermox> trinikrono, random things. some guys here are messing with the unity interface in general and filing bugs
<cyphermox> we noticed some small graphic problems in unity in expo and the control-arrow switcher, now I'm fighting with empathy
<cyphermox> btw, trinikrono don't hesitate to ping me if you need help to confirm bugs
<trinikrono> cyphermox: are you in bugcontrol?
<cyphermox> I'm in #ubuntu-bugs as well
<cyphermox> yes
<trinikrono> i am in the alpha mentorship group
<trinikrono> i was wondering what to work on in the global jam
<cyphermox> alpha mentorship? I probably haven't followed this as well as I ought to
<cyphermox> trinikrono, any applications you care about more than others?
<trinikrono> cyphermox: where is your loco located?
<trinikrono> i am in trinidad and tobago
<cyphermox> trinikrono, Montreal, Canada
<cyphermox> trinikrono, if you're wondering what to work on, just pick an app you care about and mess with all the menus. there's a fair chance you could find something that doesn't work the way you expect
<trinikrono> okie ill talk to you in -bugs cyphermox
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-03
<mhall119> Daviey: ping
<nigelb> morning
<mhall119> evening
<nigelb> had a good day?
<mhall119> can't complain
<nigelb> :)
<mhall119> dug up a small tree, washed the camper for next weekend, spent the afternoon at disney
<mhall119> and I won a cricket championship
<mhall119> one of those things isn't true
<mhall119> now if only I could figure out what googlebot is doing to break summit, I'd be happy
<nigelb> google bot is breaking summit?
<mhall119> seems that way, Daviey emailed me a traceback, the remote addr resolved to something-googlebot.com
<mhall119> but the trace makes no sense...
<nigelb> link me?
<nigelb> I can try to get a search bot to crawl and tell me if soemthing is wrong (I think)
<mhall119> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588807/
<mhall119> nigelb: the only thing I can think of, is that googlebot tried to follow an openid login url, and something went horribly wrong
<mhall119> s/horribly/moderately annoyingly/
<nigelb> I tend to agree
<nigelb> well, we could fix that with a robots.txt and no follow for the openid url
<mhall119> well, Daviey is probably sound asleep now, and I'm on my way there
<mhall119> g'night nigelb 
<nigelb> laters :)
<Daviey> mhall119, yeah, twas asleep
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> Daviey: morning :)
<YoBoY> today, global jam in Paris :)
<Daviey> hey nigelb 
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> I'm still waiting for an email from the old Ubuntu Austria LoCo team leaders...
<Daniel0108> can someone give me access to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at ? I re-founded the team :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: ^
<head_victim> Daniel0108: easiest way is to get one of the admins to make you an admin as well
<head_victim> Same as launchpad
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> head_victim: who is an admin, for example?
<head_victim> Bernhard Essl, Bernd Schlapsi, gateway, Wolf Rogner, xlazarus
<head_victim> They're the team admins according to the link you gave
<Daniel0108> oh
<Daniel0108> but the problem is
<Daniel0108> they don't reply :PP
<Daniel0108> Wolf Rogner replied once
<Daniel0108> and he told me that he deactivated Ubuntu Austria
<Daniel0108> and now I re-founded it :)
<Daniel0108> and the next problem, they aren't active
<Daniel0108> we don't have mailing lists
<Daniel0108> we don't have a forum
<Daniel0108> head_victim: ^
<head_victim> Daniel0108: ah sorry, didn't look deactivated. Is there a launchpad page? I think loco.u.c scrapes from launchpad
<Daniel0108> yes, there's a launchpad pagwe
<Daniel0108> *page
<Daniel0108> but the admins are inactive
<Daniel0108> -_-
<Daniel0108> and our website is down
<nigelb> jamming from bangalore \o/
<Daniel0108> head_victim: ^
<Daniel0108> I need a LoCo council member ;)
<head_victim> Daniel0108: cool, we had the same issue in AU for a while until the inactive person realised them just saying "feel free to take it over" didn't do anything until they actually changed something themselves. 
<Daniel0108> lol
<Daniel0108> they told me:
<Daniel0108> Falls Du ein neues LoCo aufbauen willst, feel free.
<Daniel0108> and that means:
<Daniel0108> If you want to build a new LoCo for Austria, feel free.
<Daniel0108> :P
<head_victim> Hah, I'd respond with a "please add me as admin and I will be able to start"
<Pendulum> Daniel0108: it's the weekend and a lot of people are at GBJ (it's also still very early in the US where paultag is) 
<Pendulum> so you may not get an answer until tomorrow
<Pendulum> Daniel0108: you might do better to e-mail the loco council
<Daniel0108> Pendulum: okay, thanks :) But in Austria it's 2 PM, so they should be able to answer me :P
<Daniel0108> Pendulum: I'll have a chat with paultag :)
<Daniel0108> paultag can speak german, so I can just forward the email to him :P
<Daniel0108> head_victim: I asked them for Admin Access :P
<head_victim> Daniel0108: good stuff, hope it works out ok
<Daniel0108> okay :)
<Daniel0108> head_victim: Can someone add me as an LoCo admin, just on the loco.ubuntu.com page?
<Pendulum> Daniel0108: info from loco.ubuntu.com is pulled from the launchpad pages
<head_victim> Daniel0108: I think someone from the council should be able to, but yeah they're probably not at their PCs right now.
<Daniel0108> oh
<Daniel0108> okay :) thanks for the info :)
<Daniel0108> I'll wait for paultag
<Ronnie> I even thought that each 24 hours, loco checks launchpad for new admins, and admins who left. so a change on loco is undone within 24 hours. Therefore making an loco admin and not on LP makes no sense
<mhall119> Daviey: still around?
<Daniel0108> wow, I emailed all of the old leaders of Ubuntu Austria
<Daniel0108> 3 of the emails were valid :P
<Daniel0108> 1 of them replied :)
<Daniel0108> but they didn't give me owner privileges
<Daniel0108> they just said: feel free to build a new LoCo
<mhall119> Daniel0108: are the current leaders not active?
<Daniel0108> Ubuntu Austria got deactivated by the council, mhall119
<Daniel0108> and the leaders aren't active :P
<Daniel0108> *the old leaders*
<Daniel0108> and now I had a chat with duanedesign and paultag
<Daniel0108> and they told me to re-found Ubuntu Austria
<Daniel0108> okay, so I re-founded Ubuntu Austria
<Daniel0108> but I don't have access to the launchpad page and the IRC channel
<Daniel0108> so I asked the old admins to give me owner privileges
<Daniel0108> and they didn't response
<Daniel0108> mhall119: ^
<Daniel0108> afk :)
<Daviey> mhall119, yah
<mhall119> Daviey: hey, I was trying to find the cause of that error
<mhall119> but it makes no sense
<Daviey> mhall119, yeah, kinda confused about trying to import signals!
<mhall119> It looks like django_openid_auth.views is trying to import django_openid_auth.signals
<mhall119> why it can't load that, though, I have no clue
<mhall119> why django_openid_auth.views is even being called for a URL that doesn't need it, I also have no clue
<mhall119> the only thing I can think of is that googlebot is doing something strange with it's session?
<mhall119> also, summit is currently showing track and topic pages
<mhall119> currently throwing an error showing track and topic pages
<Daviey> mhall119, gah, that is because it has no timeslots
<Daviey> mhall119, if you want to catch that error, and return "no timeslots currently available" or similar, that would be good :)
<Daviey> note, there is also an error if no rooms are marked plenary.. i think that returns a different error
<mhall119> I'll file a but
<mhall119> a bug too
<mhall119> Daviey: 08:26 < Daviey> mhall119, yah
<mhall119> gah, copy/paste error
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/auto-slots has a management command to create slots
<mhall119> it won't be perfect, but it'll get 90% right
<paultag> Howdy
<paultag> Aw, Daniel left
 * paultag checks lp:~ubuntu-at
<paultag> Pendulum: oh, btw, thanks so much for chatting with Dan, you were right, 'twas very early :)
<paultag> and he should have emailed loco-council, I emailed him to let him know :)
<paultag> you rule, thanks :)
<UndiFineD> Pendulum, you did groceries on a sunday ? jealous
<Pendulum> paultag: no problem. It's kinda my standard reply :)
<paultag> Pendulum: :)
<Daniel0108> hi
<paultag> Daniel0108: hallo :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: just got your mail
<paultag> Daniel0108: looks great, I'll get it through moderation :)
<Daniel0108> okay, paultag :D
<paultag> Daniel0108: thanks! :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: are you able to translate the email? :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: I'm sure :) 
<Daniel0108> okay
<paultag> Daniel0108: I've not seen it yet, just poked the ML admin on the lc
<Daniel0108> ah okay
<paultag> Daniel0108: but I read listen and speak much better then I write, we should be OK :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: and I'll be the owner of Austria LoCo then?
<paultag> Daniel0108: if we make sure everything is in order, yes
<Daniel0108> :D
<paultag> Daniel0108: we just have to double and tripple check everything, but yes :)
<Daniel0108> okay, but I think it'll be okay
<paultag> I think so too
<paultag> I have emails from when he "quit"
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> I'll setup the IRC channel after getting owner :P
<Daniel0108> and I'll get more members
<paultag> Daniel0108: :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: do we get a domain from canonical? Because I have a root server, but I don't have a domain :PPP
<Daniel0108> I just have a subdomain or .co.cc domain :)
<Daniel0108> for example: ubuntu-at.touchlay.com :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: do you have an Ubuntu member on your team?
<Daniel0108> no :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: ^
<paultag> Daniel0108: ubuntu members should be able to update http://ubuntu-at.org/ with their GPG key, last I chcked
<paultag> Daniel0108: I have never done it, and I have no idea the format that needs to be used
<Daniel0108> maybe duanedesign knows how to do it, paultag
<paultag> Daniel0108: might want to send mail to rt@ubuntu.com about it
<Daniel0108> duanedesign sets up a subforum for Ubuntu Austria :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: aye :P
<Daniel0108> okay, I'll email rt@ubuntu.com 
<paultag> Daniel0108: great. I asked the sysadmins if they know anything
<Daniel0108> k
<Daniel0108> and how can we get the de_AT language set-up?
<Daniel0108> paultag: ^
<paultag> Daniel0108: might want to stop by #ubuntu-translators
<Daniel0108> paultag: joined #ubuntu-translators
<paultag> great
<paultag> Daniel0108: as them :)
<paultag> ask *
<Daniel0108> I'll ask them when I am the owner of Ubuntu-Austria :)
<paultag> OK :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: is the mail already approved? :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: no, the rest of the loco-council is sleeping, and I lost the passwords :)
<Daniel0108> oh, okay
<Daniel0108> paultag: what's the time over there, lol?
<paultag> Daniel0108: it's noon here :)
<Daniel0108> okay
<paultag> Daniel0108: but the rest of the folks are in UTC+0/1
<paultag> Daniel0108: only itnet7 and I are Americans, both of us are -0400
<Daniel0108> I'm UTC +2 :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: ja :)
<paultag> BRB, food
<Daniel0108> okay
<czajkowski> Daniel0108: paultag also mails will get anwsered but its also the weekend.
<czajkowski> people may not be online
<Daniel0108> okay
<paultag> Daniel0108: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<Daniel0108> cool
<Daniel0108> I just need the domain, because I have a root server :)
<Daniel0108> but
<paultag> Daniel0108: that's it
<Daniel0108> A special server for my LoCo team would be great :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: there are instructions on how to set the DNS entry
<Daniel0108> paultag: okay, thanks :)
<paultag> Daniel0108: cheers
<Daniel0108> paultag: can someone delete #ubuntu-at, because I want to re-setup it?
<paultag> Daniel0108: talk with #freenode about transfering it
<Daniel0108> okay
<paultag> Daniel0108: sorry, #ubuntu-ops
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> paultag: can you help me getting them to transfer #ubuntu-at ?
<paultag> Daniel0108: tell them to stop into -lococouncil to chat, if they need someone on the LC
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> paultag: LjL is looking for an IRC Council member :)
<Daniel0108> paultag: okay, I asked in #ubuntu-irc-council :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Patero-ng> estab ahi?
<Patero-ng> alguien ahi?
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys :D
<elacheche_anis> I have a question about the release party..
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: shoot
<czajkowski> how can we help?
<Patero-ng> what's a release party
<elacheche_anis> I'm asking about the date.. I saw that is begin the 26/04 and ends the 06/04 but now when I check the website I find that it's begin and end the 21/04 !!??
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: aye we were asked by head_victim as his team is having an event that weekend anyway and wanted to tie it in 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: the reasle of 12.04
<czajkowski> a way to mark the new release out 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: huh?
<elacheche_anis> czajkowski, why limit it to just one day?? Why change it from one week to just one day!
<czajkowski> Patero-ng: a way to mark the release of 12.04
<mhall119> elacheche_anis: you can have a team event for it anytime
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: it's been fixed now 
<czajkowski> weird I know I set it t a week the last time 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: me and tab complete are having a fail day 
<elacheche_anis> czajkowski, so a release party must be the 21/04 not any other day??? mhall119 yeah I know but I'm talking about the RP dude :D
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: the reelase will be the 26th
<mhall119> elacheche_anis: I mean you can have a release party any day
<czajkowski> thats the offical day 
<czajkowski> most teams have it at the weekend 
<elacheche_anis> czajkowski, check out the web page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: yes I know the page :) 
<elacheche_anis> So if we will do our RP the 29/04 that will be fine??
<mhall119> elacheche_anis: if you go to "Add Team Event" from the global event's page, it'll limit your date choices to the global event's date, but if you go through your team's page, you can pick any date and still use the Release Party global event
<elacheche_anis> Great :D
<elacheche_anis> Thx mhall119 & czajkowski for the informations :D
<czajkowski> np 
<mhall119> np
<jta_> hey, isn't there a separate chat for the california loco?
<mhall119> jta_: #ubuntu-us-ca?
<mhall119> jta_: see http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california for more info on the california team
<jta_> mhall119: i am looking at it already...and I don't see that...maybe I am going blind, lol...thanks : )
<mhall119> jta_: it's the word-bubble icon
<mhall119> next to resources
<mhall119> there are also links to their wiki, mailing list,forums and website
<jta_> mhall119: yes, that was it it looks like, thanks : )
<mhall119> np
<jta_> ok, this is why...from the local main page i was sent to this page https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<jta_> i didn't realize those little circles were more than just a graphic, lmao...OOOPPS!  thanks again...have a great day : )
<sense> Is there an Ubuntu WordPress theme?
<CrazyLemon> there is
<sense> Where can I find it?
<CrazyLemon> its on launchpad
<sense> Found it, thanks.
<CrazyLemon> yw
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
<ttoine> hi
<ttoine> is there someone from the french ubuntu translation team ?
<czajkowski> ttoine: YoBoY huats 
<ttoine> czajkowski, thanks
<ttoine> hope they are nearby
<czajkowski> ttoine: have you tried #ubuntu-fr 
<ttoine> czajkowski, it is a huge community
<czajkowski> ttoine: very friendly channel 
<YoBoY> czajkowski: hi
<YoBoY> ok, he is already directed to the right ressources :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-29
<huats> great
<czajkowski> huats: aloha 
<huats> hello czajkowski !
<AlanBell> with the loco directory should it translate times into the teams local time zone?
<mhall119> AlanBell: for events yes, if either the venue or the team has a timezone set
<AlanBell> aahh, venues have zones
<AlanBell> thanks
<mhall119> np
<greg-g> off topic, but:
<greg-g> czajkowski: weird, I somehow got the emails for this LP Answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/192063
<greg-g> not sure how, honestly
<YoBoY> greg-g: the entire ubuntu-members group was registered to the question
<greg-g> YoBoY: weird
<YoBoY> yep :] but it's fixed :)
<greg-g> YoBoY: where do you see that?
<greg-g> oh
<YoBoY> https://answers.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+subscribedquestions
<greg-g> YoBoY: how'd you think to look there?
<YoBoY> well... I just checked if the group had other subscribtions but someone unsubscribe the group from the question before me ^^
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> odd
<greg-g> odd indeed.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> selam millet
<Geochr> Hi all, i am the new loco contact for Greek team and i have some questions about conference pack.
<Geochr> Is it possible to request 2 conference packs from shipit for 2 different conferences which the Greek team will take part ?
<czajkowski> greg-g: it's atthe discretion of shipit 
<czajkowski> askk and see but you need to explain what it is how many are going how the loco is taking part 
<Geochr> ok i undestand. Now i have already requested a conference pack at 27/3/2012 to built our booth at FOSSCOMM but i haven't receive any reply.  I must be wait an accept/reject  email or i receive an email when the package sent ?
<Geochr> sorry for the quetions, it'my first time...
<czajkowski> Geochr: wait and see the person will be back next week 
<Geochr> czajkowski, ok thanks.
<czajkowski> can take more than a few days to get a response 
<Geochr> ok no problem, i'm just asking because it's the first time which i request a pack and i don't know the whole process
<czajkowski> Geochr: no problem ,
<czajkowski> Geochr: always ask :) 
<kama_yus> Salam all
<JanC> hello kama_yus 
<bkerensa> Headed to go pick our loco's new banner :)
<locodir-user> new to ubuntu.....is this the wrong place for me?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-31
<sarath_> sarath
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-01
<locodir-user> hey
<locodir-user> can we save softwares like wine on a cd and install in multiple pcs
<locodir-user> hi there
<benonsoftware> Hi locodir-user 
<locodir-user> can we save softwares like WINE on a cd and install later to ubuntu 
<locodir-user> i'm having pc without internet connection so how to install wine on it 
<locodir-user> is there any body
<needsupport> hi all
<needsupport> i have a problem
<needsupport> my countrys offical ubuntu web page and support forum
<ikonia> needsupport: what country 
<needsupport> working look like local directors farm
<ikonia> needsupport: what country 
<needsupport> turkey
<ikonia> needsupport: what is the url
<needsupport> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/
<needsupport> only 2 1 april joke ( very light jokes ) they are ban me without
<needsupport> say stop
<ikonia> hang on - so this is not about the website ?
<needsupport> web sites forum
<ikonia> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/
<ikonia> that one ?
<needsupport> yes
<needsupport> their linked forum
<needsupport> i'm good helper for amateurs
<ikonia> ok, so contact the admin and explain you are sorry for the jokes
<needsupport> i contacted they
<needsupport> are saying bad words
<needsupport> said
<needsupport> they can be open my account when they are happy....
<needsupport> this is not 1 april joke
<needsupport> they are using offical ubuntu forum look like their farm
<ikonia> ok, so they will re-open your account when they are happy you will behave
<needsupport> rules not problem... they are ban with cheat helper users...
<needsupport> the are not know about kernel compiling
<needsupport> no one!
<needsupport> in ubuntu tr
<ikonia> there is no "requiement" to know about kernel compiling
<needsupport> problem is ubuntu free freedom operation system
<ikonia> that is not a problem
<needsupport> they are using offical free community system help web site look like their self farm
<ikonia> I suggest you explain you are sorry to the admin users and wait for them to re-activate your account
<needsupport> their ban not 1 april joke... they are tried 1 week to be aggresive me
<needsupport> problem is not my account
<ikonia> what is the problem then ?
<needsupport> problem is ubuntu turkey web site and forum
<needsupport> directing by very anti professional childish
<needsupport> with lamer psikology
<ikonia> I would contact the loco team contact then
<needsupport> they are thinking we are this forums king
<needsupport> ok but
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/~heartsmagic
<needsupport> u can talk with first headquarters
<ikonia> that is the team contact
<ikonia> I suggest explaining to him your problem
<needsupport> because may be this is not first
<needsupport> "bytan" nicked banned me without said "stop this is last im saying" and bytan said i can open your account when im happy ... this is not joke
<ikonia> I know it's not a joke
<needsupport> and they ban and they are nothing write forum... 
<ikonia> contact the person I've told you to contact
<needsupport> which person ?
<needsupport> bytan
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/~heartsmagic
<ikonia> that is the loco contact person
<needsupport> thanks ikonia u helped more then my countrys
<needsupport> where are u from ?
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<needsupport> from real supporter... i know
<needsupport> thanks
<ikonia> ok, bye
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-27
<locodir-user> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<genii-around> When will 13.04 Release Parties be on the Global Events at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/  ? ( It's less than a month off now )
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> good morning from ubunut-tt
<trinikrono> *ubuntu-tt
<dholbach> hi trinikrono
<trinikrono> i like the changes you guys made to loco.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-29
<BigWhale> Hello Everyone
<trinikrono> happy easter from ubuntu-tt
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-30
<locodir-user> now using trying ubuntu option.... any advice or help?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-31
<locodir-user> hi every one i am new here
<locodir-user> hai 
<locodir-user> hello friend
<locodir-user> is anyone there
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-24
<nhaines> belkinsa: you can always PM me without asking.  :)  (goes for everyone, too.)
<pleia2> nhaines: a lot of folks don't like it (particularly women) so I wouldn't encourage unsolicited PMs for all ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: I just mean no one has to ask me first.  But I give permission when requested too.  :)
<pleia2> oh, hah, right
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> who wants to join dpm and me in a call in around 10 minutes? we'll have a chat about app dev school events
<dholbach> dpm, yo yo yo :)
<dpm> ;)
<elacheche> dholbach, did you record that!?
<dholbach> elacheche, no - it was just a chat about how we want to make it easier to have more ubuntu app dev schools
<dholbach> elacheche, so not a presentation or anything
<dholbach> but we're going to have two live q&a sessions on thursday and friday which will be recorded
<elacheche> ok dholbach :) thx :) unfortunately I was afk and did saw your announcement :p x)
<dholbach> no worries - dpm and I do our chat sessions about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1403-appdev-schools every day at the same time :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> for those of you who were interested in joining dpm and myself in the app dev school call today, we're moving it to 15:30 UTC
<jose> dholbach, dpm: just so you're aware, the LC blog post should be up later today :)
<dholbach> jose, awesome - thanks a lot!
<jose> always happy to help :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dpm> thanks jose!
<jose> :)
<jose> oh, dholbach/dpm: I wanted to know if any of you can give me a hand with a problem we have in the LC
<dholbach> jose, what is it?
<jose> I would like to be given authorization to have an admin role on the LC blog
<jose> all non-canonical people have been removed admin permissions on canonical-hosted blogs
<dpm> jose, I think IS removed all admin roles when they switched to SSO
<dpm> jose, Canonical people other than IS are no longer admins, afaik
 * dholbach has no clue, but would suggest to ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<dpm> jose, what do you need admin for? If we can justify it to IS, I'm sure they can help us
<jose> hmm, then I'll have to ask and in case it's like that, I'll just have to go through the tedious process of filing an RT ticket and waiting weeks
<jose> dpm: we need some permissions fixed
<jose> and filing an RT ticket usually takes week to get a trivial change like that
<jose> that's why I was asking
<dpm> jose, I know, I know :(
<jose> blargh, vanguard left a couple mins ago
<dpm> jose, could you describe the change in detail to me? I cannot promise anything, but I can talk to an IS admin
<jose> dpm: sure, I can send an email with all details
<dpm> jose, sounds good
<jose> cool, writing that now
<jose> thanks btw :)
<jose> dpm: would it be better for you if I file a ticket and reference it to you?
<jose> maybe that way it's easier for IS to track it
<dpm> jose, I think we will need to file an RT, but can you first send me the details?
<jose> doing that now
<dpm> great!
<CrazyLemon> hey dpm 
<CrazyLemon> are translators tools available for trusty?
<CrazyLemon> translations*
<dpm> hi CrazyLemon
<dpm> which tools do you mean?
<CrazyLemon> dpm well if i remember correctly there was a 'translation-search' tool to search the local strings
<dpm> CrazyLemon, ah, yeah, I wrote a set of tools a while ago, but it hasn't been updated in quite a long time. It should still be installable in trusty, though. Let me check...
<CrazyLemon> dpm k..thanks
<dpm> CrazyLemon, they're in this ppa, let me see if I can create a trusty package in the next few minutes: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+archive/ppa
<CrazyLemon> dpm no need!
<CrazyLemon> thanks! i just downloaded the oneiric package
<CrazyLemon> and installs just fine
<CrazyLemon> thanks again :)
<dpm> CrazyLemon, cool. In any case, I've just copied the precise package to trusty on the PPA, so it should be installable in trusty very soon
<dpm> CrazyLemon, you can then run "translations-search --help"
<dpm> and it'll tell you how you can use it
<CrazyLemon> dpm yea..i've used it before on precise - great tool btw :)
<dpm> great, glad you find it useful!
<CrazyLemon> dpm one more question - when will be the next translations update for trusty? yesterdays update fixed some missing translations and created new ones
<dpm> CrazyLemon, I'd like to give you an answer, but unfortunately on this one I can't :( I'm no longer that involved in translations or in language pack updates
<CrazyLemon> oh ok.. dpm who's your successor? i'll annoy him/her :D
<dpm> CrazyLemon, there is not really one, unfortunately. One thing you can do is to ask on #ubuntu-desktop to see when the next language pack update is due
<CrazyLemon> dpm will do :) thanks
<drake_kr> Hello, I'm new owner of Korean Lo-Co Team
<dholbach> dpm, call in 18m? :)
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time now?
<dholbach> dpm, I think we can be brief
<dholbach> does anyone want to join in for the call anyway?
<jose> dholbach: I wanted to know if there's anything I can give you a hand with, guys
<dholbach> jose, do you know how the blog post is looking?
<dholbach> jose, or reaching out to the teams?
<jose> dholbach: coolbhavi was going to do it, I'm pinging him now
<dholbach> I'll send a reminder to the list about the Q&A sessions Wed and Thu in a bit
<jose> we did (repetitively) mention app dev schools on the show Saturday
<dholbach> jose, awesome
<dholbach> jose, mail sent out as well
<belkinsa> About the schools?
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day now and be there for the q&a session tomorrow
<jose> belkinsa: yep
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-26
<Jcoco17> hola gente buenas tardes
<Jcoco17> soy usuario nuevo en ubuntu
<Jcoco17> estoy provando la version 12.04 pero necesito alguna asistencia
<Jcoco17> quien me podria ayudar con una consulta?
<jose> Jcoco17: /j #ubuntu
<jose> en realidad, /j #ubuntu-es
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> we're hanging out in http://ubuntuonair.com now - if you are interested in Ubuntu App Dev Schools
<dholbach> feel free to ask all your questions in #ubuntu-app-devel
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-27
<belkinsa> BobJonkman, I might make it to that video chat that you guys are holding.
<BobJonkman> Yay!
<BobJonkman> I forgot to send the notice to LoCoTeams last month.
<belkinsa> Oh, Hangouts are WebRTC based.
<BobJonkman> But everyone is welcome!
<BobJonkman> Yes.
 * belkinsa never knew that until the last UDS.
<BobJonkman> For some reason, Google has done a better implementation than most.
<belkinsa> Because they are Google.
<BobJonkman> And Google Plus is where all the Ubuntu members are, so it seems to work for staying in touch.
 * BobJonkman is still not convinced that Google is the FAIF thing to do
<belkinsa> Yeah, I'm thinking about having G+ account just for Ubuntu related and have all of my personal stuff on my other one.
<BobJonkman> That would be contrary to Google's "One Name" policy :)
<belkinsa> Eh, my personal one will be always BarsookBadger once I do the move.
<belkinsa> People can be always a step (or three ahead).
<pleia2> BobJonkman: yeah, it certainly is not the FAIF thing to do (and that does bother me), but it is easy and effective
<belkinsa> Agreed even if it's Google.
<BobJonkman> belkinsa, pleia2: We've had two Google Hangout/IRC meetings so far, and it's brought some people in to the meetings that would not otherwise have attended. So it's been good from that perspective.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, call in 5m?
<dpm> dholbach, yep!
<dholbach> fantastico
<dholbach> if anyone wants to join the conversation and talk about app dev schools, let us know
<locodir-user> hi all 
<brucekrup> hi all
<jose> hey brucekrup!
<dholbach> in case you're interested in Ubuntu App Dev Schools - we're going to go live in just a few seconds on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> we're taking questions on #ubuntu-app-devel
<belkinsa_> BobJonkman, can you send me that Hangout link?
 * belkinsa_ is on two different computers.
<BobJonkman> Hangout for Ubuntu-ca video chat at https://plus.google.com/events/ckmoqf7m5qcrmvrq0gaj0umgjt4
<belkinsa_> Thanks.
<locodir-user> hi everybody
<belkinsa_> Hello there, do you need help
<locodir-user> could i have a help from Milan local teams, im facing a really big installation issue within m computer
<belkinsa_> !eng
<ubot2> Factoid 'eng' not found
<belkinsa_> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<belkinsa_> !en
<ubot2> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<belkinsa_> Never mind.  But this not the support channel.  Pleae go to #ubuntu to get support.
<belkinsa_> please*
<locodir-user> they couldnt help me and said that your last chance is to find a local ubuntu group nearby to see what really happenning with the computer
<locodir-user> i was there
<belkinsa_> What part of the world are you from?
<locodir-user> Now i am in Milan, but im not italian
<belkinsa_> The Italy Team can help you.
<belkinsa_> I can find someone who is of the team.
<locodir-user> please help...
<locodir-user> i cant suppoprt anymore this win8
<belkinsa_> Give me a minute.
<locodir-user> ok
<belkinsa_> Can I ask what sort of problem that you have?
<locodir-user> i cant instal ubuntu on my new HP Pavilion AMD a4-5000 APU win8 built in
<belkinsa_> Ah!  I know the problem.
<locodir-user> i bought last month 
<belkinsa_> Give me a minute.
<locodir-user> for sure
<belkinsa_> Thank you.  Digging you info.
<belkinsa_> Here is the wiki page on installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation Have you looked here?
<belkinsa_> I know the problem but I can't seem find what I'm looking for?
<belkinsa_> There we are: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jose> +1
<belkinsa_> That should help.
<jose> belkinsa_: perfect timing with the link, I was about to google it :P
<belkinsa_> :)
<pleia2> on most of thost HPs you'll need to disable FastStartup in Win8 in order to get to the bios
<pleia2> once in the bios you can do the other stuff the page mentions
<pleia2> (without disabling FastStartup first you can't even get to the bios, fun times)
<locodir-user> i tried that without success
<belkinsa_> Hmmm, weird.
<locodir-user> thats why they said i need to find someone
<belkinsa_> One minute.
<belkinsa_> Speak to these two: https://launchpad.net/~flavia.weisghizzi and https://launchpad.net/~silvia-bindelli they are both of that LoCo.
<locodir-user> sure
<locodir-user> Italian?#
<belkinsa_> Yes.
<belkinsa_> But they know English very well.
<locodir-user> thank you, 
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfE_l_y7ElnUcN-RrW8FzTbUzkiVy8ojMRcVncm896Ea3mUug?authuser=0&eid=116845700584173888571&hl=en-GB
<locodir-user> thats not a simple page, how can i contact them? no e*mail or IRC there
<locodir-user> got email of silvia
<locodir-user> thanks
<locodir-user> quit
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-28
<jose> first Ubuntu Hour in another province of Peru different from where I am, 15 people showed up \o/
<rww> nice :)
<akiva-mobile> hey everyone
<jose> hey, akiva-mobile!
<akiva-mobile> jose!
<akiva-mobile> :)
<jose> o/
<jose> how's it going?
<akiva-mobile> good
<akiva-mobile> hows kevin?
<akiva-mobile> talked to him recently?
<jose> yeah! he's doing good
<akiva-mobile> good. Tell him I said hi
<akiva-mobile> are you a developer?
<jose> will do :)
<jose> kinda, why?
<akiva-mobile> worked with unity much?
<jose> nope, why's the question?
<akiva-mobile> looking to do work on unity 8 desktop session
<akiva-mobile> Just want a bit of direction, as to what packages I should be working on
<jose> well, if you find a bug you can go ahead and fix it
<jose> but I think you need to sign the Canonical CLA to be able to contribute to Unity 8
<akiva-mobile> jose, Oh yah that is right. I was going to branch it first before joining a team
<akiva-mobile> but might as well get the cla over with. Where is it?
<jose> akiva-mobile: http://www.canonical.com/contributor-license-agreement
<akiva-mobile> thanks
<jose> np
<akiva-mobile> Canonical Project Manager
<akiva-mobile> Is this someone who is sponsoring me?
<jose> no
<akiva-mobile> jose, Who do I bother then?
<akiva-mobile> should I just put jose down?
<jose> no one, you need to follow the instructions on the page
<akiva-mobile> jose, it won't let me submit without adding a name
<jose> Unity 8 - Kevin Gunn
<jose> :)
<akiva-mobile> jose, I put your name down just for safe measure
<jose> akiva-mobile: I'm non-canonical, you will get to nowhere by putting my name
<akiva-mobile> Do you know kevin Gunn? I just said you suggested use his name
<akiva-mobile> :)
<jose> if you read carefully
<jose> http://www.canonical.com/projects/directory
<akiva-mobile> ah
<akiva-mobile> ha ha, I have been conditioned not to read license agreements. Oh well
<tsegat> hello
<tsegat> I need help setting up/admini-ing a LoCo team ... the owner of the LoCo team I want to join is unresponsive what do I do?
<jose> tsegat: hey!
<jose> tsegat: jose from the LoCo Council here. can you please give us some more information about what team this is?
<akiva-mobile> tsegat, where you at?
<tsegat> Hello Jose, I actually just got an email saying you rejected our ubuntu-l10n-am team from joining the LoCo group, which I believe is right but the admin of the group actually applied for that because the admin for the ubuntu-et loco team is not responding.
<jose> tsegat: localization groups are not the same as LoCo Teams
<tsegat> I know that's what I explained to the ubuntu-l10n-am Admin
<tsegat> The LoCo team I want to join is this, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-et-loco
<jose> tsegat: do you want to join or you want to take over the team? didn't have very clear
<tsegat> I want to join and if possible take over.
<jose> tsegat: how have you tried to contact the team?
<tsegat> Mind you I don't want to be pesky, I want our community to flourish not diminish, if we can get the admin to work with us that would be great, but I don't see that happening since both of the team members are unresponsive.
<jose> tsegat: I do understand, and the team contact doesn't even seem to be a person
<tsegat> Yes I've sent both member, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ethiopia and https://launchpad.net/~pacifany 
<jose> tsegat: mind if I PM you?
<tsegat> Yes I was about to say that too, it kinda violates the naming convention as well.
<tsegat> No I don't mind
<jose> thanks :)
<anderson_> bom dia 
<anderson_> tem alguem que possa me ajudar a esta la o ubuntu?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-29
<belkinsa> BobJonkman, http://www.voipusersconference.org/2014/vuc482-jitsi-video-conferencing/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey guys! Any one have an idea how to show the loco dir events people in the ubuntu wiki using the XML format from the loco dir?
<belkinsa> !!lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> There is a question for you above.  ;)
 * jose checks
<jose> ubuntiste-msakni: not sure
<jose> ask daker
<ubuntiste-msakni> thx belkinsa :) jose in the about page they says that all the infromations from the loco dir can be here http://loco.ubuntu.com/data/xml 
<ubuntiste-msakni> but just find basic infs about locos :/
<belkinsa> Ah, I se.e
<daker> ubuntiste-msakni: we do have a json api
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-30
<ubuntiste-msakni> daker, How can I use it to show the content in the ubuntu wiki?! x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Good morning!! 
<ubuntiste-msakni> Any body here tried Ubuntu Touch on an SGS3 ?
<daker> ubuntiste-msakni: of cource, you just need to find a plugin that will display it on the wiki page
<ubuntiste-msakni> daker, how can I install plugin on ubuntu wikis x) 
<daker> i don't know :)
<daker> ubuntiste-msakni: i know that some teams uses the rss feed to display their team events on their wiki page
<belkinsa> I think you can't.  You only can attach images to pages.
<belkinsa> ubuntiste-msakni, the ubuntu Wikis are powered by MoinMoin wiki.
<ubuntiste-msakni> I know that belkinsa :) I find this → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnXmlPages
<ubuntiste-msakni> but not sure how to use it :/
<belkinsa> Maybe someone the #ubuntu-doc channel knows.
<ubuntiste-msakni> daker, how can I have informations about the team event from the http://loco.ubuntu.com/data/xml ?
<daker> ubuntiste-msakni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Emmm.. can't use it to be included in the wiki without coding something by my own :) 
<daker> ubuntiste-msakni: yes or use the rss feed
<daker> http://loco.ubuntu.com/feeds/teams/TEAM/
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK, thx I'll try to include that to my team wiki pages :)
<daker> i think there is an RSS reader plugin for wiki
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yeah, but no idea if Ubuntu team installed it on the wiki or not :)
 * geochr sfgf
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-23
<Kilos> morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> and elacheche  
<elacheche> Hi guys! How are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<elacheche> Am ok :) thx
<MooDoo> yeah doing ok considering it's monday ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<elacheche> +1 MooDoo 
<elacheche> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Morning dholbach 
<elacheche> dholbach, when will be the announcement of the new ubuntu Memebrship board?
<elacheche> dholbach, what's wrong with your internet x)
<dholbach> hey elacheche
<dholbach> it was a bit flaky this morning at home, now I move to the office
<elacheche> <elacheche> Morning dholbach 
<elacheche> <elacheche> dholbach, when will be the announcement of the new ubuntu Memebrship board?
<dholbach> elacheche, I don't know
<elacheche> :D OK :D
<Kilos> ohi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> dholbach  where are you if you dont mind my asking
<dholbach> in Berlin, Germany
<dholbach> how about you?
<Kilos> south africa
<dholbach> ah, nice
<Kilos> i wondered how come you get here near same time i do now its explained
<Kilos> like nhaines  must be on the western side ot the states
<Kilos> of
<dholbach> yep
<Kilos> elacheche  patience
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whew ejat  you hopping double time
<ejat> ?
<Kilos> part/joining lots
<Kilos> bad connection
<Kilos> hello pleia2  :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-24
<Kilos> good morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  dpm  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dholbach> dpm, maybe you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434415/+merge/253844?
<dpm> dholbach, I'll try, but I'm not sure I'll manage today. One thing that I've seen as a quick glance is that the !!T have moved in the .pot file from the comments part of the entry to the msgid part?
<dholbach> I'll look into that separately
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> I noticed some small issues as well - they're probably all related and related to the path changes
<Kilos> hi DarkCircle  
<DarkCircle> hi 
<DarkCircle> ;-)
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  PabloRubianes  genii  CarlosNeyPastorR  
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos
<TaeheeJang> Kilos hi Kilos I'm a new leader of ubuntu korea loco team.
<Kilos> cool TaeheeJang  nice to meet you. im in south africa
 * genii makes more coffee
<TaeheeJang> Wow nice to meet you!
<PabloRubianes> I'm from Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> quite far away every one :P
<Kilos> nice to meet you too PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> :)
<Kilos> i think you voted for me?
<PabloRubianes> in the membership board?
<TaeheeJang> yes. nice to meet you PabloRubianes!
<PabloRubianes> it could be
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ty for that
<PabloRubianes> Kilos:no problem I'm sure you deserve it
<Kilos> was very stressful that meeting whew
<PabloRubianes> we try no to make them that way
<Kilos> lol
<PabloRubianes> but I remember mine was stressful to
<PabloRubianes> too*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi dholbach  dpm  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang_iPhon  
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Kilos: hi Kilos. I'm late to check the message because I met some friends.
<Kilos> not a problem
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Here's already 9:17 pm...
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> 14.19 here
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> oh you're busy to work now
<Kilos> i never work . hehe
<Kilos> im kind of retired
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> I see.
<Kilos> where are you again?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> I'm in south korea. I just reconnected to my iphone.
<Kilos> oh yes sorry , i forget easy
<Kilos> you guys there need to start working on ubuntu membership
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> that's okay! sometimes I forget today's date, too!
<Kilos> lol
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> yes. I checked our ubuntu membership, no one registered membership.
<Kilos> have a look at our site
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> there are links in there
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> wow thankyou! and site design is beautiful!!!
<Kilos> ty thats done by superfly  
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> oh there is a good contributor!
<Kilos> yes he is our python expert among other things
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> oh i want to learn python. that looks so attractive.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-26
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dholbach> how are things?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<dholbach> good good as well :)
<Kilos> starting to stress about the board thing though
<Kilos> hehe
<dholbach> I just need to get another coffee though :)
<Kilos> yeah coffee keeps geeks going
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> howdy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-27
 * Kilos waves
<nhaines> Hi, Kilos.
<Kilos> morning nhaines  
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> have a good weekend all of you that dont come here weekends :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-28
 * Kilos greets from ZA
<Rajendra> hi
<Rajendra> hi
<Kilos> hi Rajendra  
<Rajendra> hello
<Rajendra> can you help me 
<Kilos> where are you Rajendra  
<Kilos> havent you got a local loco there, otherwise #ubuntu is the help channel
<Rajendra> hi
<Kilos> hi
<Rajendra> i have a problem
<Kilos> explain what the prob is
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  have you succeeded
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-29
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: no.. not yet. I'm trying to, but it's finding needle in sand.
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi toddy  
<toddy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos
<Ekushey> hi guys :)
<Kilos> hi Ekushey  
<Ekushey> I wanted to spam ;)
<Kilos> not here surely
<Ekushey> I'm participating in the Ubuntu Unicorn Challenge, if you guys are on Instagram then hit the "like" button please: https://instagram.com/p/0zoXkttUqV :)
<Ekushey> Details about the contest is at https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/24/origami-unicorn-challenge/
<Ekushey> Many thanks :)
<Kilos> cool ill pass it on to #ubuntu-za too
<Ekushey> Wow many thanks Kilos!
<Kilos> you must come here more often
<Ekushey> Anyone from South Africa team participating?
<Kilos> im trying to get to know members
<Kilos> i will hear tonight . most have a restful day on sundays
<Ekushey> Sure Kilos, I'm Russell, from Bangladesh :)
<Kilos> ah im Miles from south africa as you know
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nice to meet you
<Ekushey> Nice to meet you too, Miles
<Ekushey> I'll be here later on, have to go to a meeting in a bit
<Kilos> cool
<Ekushey> See ya :)
<BobJonkman> Hi LoCo Council: 23 April is approaching, can we haz a Global Event for the Vivid Vervet Release Party?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-28
<Kilos> o/
<geochr> !lococouncil , hi all
<ubot5> geochr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geochr> i sent a request for a conference pack but i have no answer. Do you know who manage the packs?
<geochr> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<svij> geochr: hey! When did you request one?
<geochr> svij, 2 weeks
<geochr> before
<geochr> i think that it was 14/3
<svij> hm, okay. I currently don't know what happened to it. But I might can ask someone tomorrow
<svij> oh, in which LoCo are you btw?
<geochr> ubuntu-gr 
<geochr> we are going to participate on a conference on 16-17 April, so we haven't much time.
<svij> oh right
<svij> I'll ask someone from the Community-Team tomorrow, I personally don't know much about the loco packs (still pretty new to the loco council)
<geochr> svij, do you want to sent an email at  loco-council list to reply me there?
<svij> geochr: yep, might be a good idea
<geochr> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-29
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<mhall119> genii: can you add Ubuntu Canada's release party event to the global release party? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<genii> mhall119: Will do
<mhall119> thanks
<genii> mhall119: Will the old link still be preserved? It's already been posted to a bunch of places like local community event listings, etc
<mhall119> genii: yeah, just link it to the global event so it will be listed on that page too
<mhall119> go to the edit screen for your event, and there should be a "Global Event" field with a drop-down
<genii> OK
<genii> mhall119: Team Event Updated  :)P
<mhall119> thanks genii :)
<genii> mhall119: Are you going through all the individual events and asking team members to add them to the global event? Sounds a bit tedious.....
<mhall119> genii: only two so far, that had "Release Party" in the event name :)
<genii> Heh
<Kilos> question dholbach mhall119 et al
<dholbach> in a hangout right now
<Kilos> we have debconf in capetown next month and a bunch of our g=uys are involved
<Kilos> later is fine
<Kilos> i just wanted to know if thats classed as an event for us
<mhall119> Kilos: do you mean is it something to put on the loco portal?
<mhall119> or something that will get support from Canonical?
<Kilos> i dunno, just to show we are actually doing something
<Kilos> i spose for reverification time
<genii> Kilos: Just add it to the events as an Ubuntu hour
<Kilos> ty genii 
<Kilos> coupla days hour
<Kilos> https://debconf16.debconf.org/
<genii> No reason you can't have an Ubuntu hour at a Debian conference ;)
<genii> Maybe just agree with your other team members to put aside a specific hour for it so if it gets listed and people show up, someone is around at the booth or wherever it's going to be
<Kilos> ty ill pass that news on
<mhall119> Kilos: you can add it as an event for your team, absolutely
<Kilos> cool  ty mhall119 
<mhall119> doesn't need to be an ubuntu hour, just call it debconf
<mhall119> point the registration link to the actual debconf one though
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> tumbleweed and highvoltage and superfly and others are all heavily involved
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<jose> lococouncil: ping
<jose> or loco-council ^
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> ah well. thanks :D
<svij> jose: pong
<jose> svij: I'd like to request an admin takeover process to be opened against -us-tx please
<jose> I have a trusted friend who is willing to help
<svij> ah okay
<svij> honestly I don't know yet how this will be handled, still pretty new and busy with exams
<jose> if you need guidance you can reference previous bugs, should be private in the project
<jose> we've done a couple
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-31
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> and svij and all others
<svij> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-01
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<Kilos> hi dpm too
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<dpm> hi Kilos
<elacheche> Hey!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-02
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-03
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-31
<rakibulce> Hello 
<rakibulce>  i am  Rakibul Islam  can i jone Community ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-03-30
<webmeisterFECMQE> .-.            .-.
<webmeisterFECMQE> /   \          /   \
<webmeisterFECMQE> |   _ \        / _   |
<webmeisterFECMQE> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<webmeisterFECMQE> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<webmeisterFECMQE> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<webmeisterFECMQE> './ _    _ \.'
<webmeisterFECMQE> .'  a __ a  '.
<webmeisterFECMQE> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<webmeisterFECMQE> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<webmeisterFECMQE> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<webmeisterFECMQE> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<webmeisterFECMQE> .' _     __/     _/
<webmeisterFECMQE> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<webmeisterFECMQE> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<webmeisterFECMQE> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<webmeisterFECMQE> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<webmeisterFECMQE> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<webmeisterFECMQE> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<webmeisterFECMQE> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<webmeisterFECMQE> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<webmeisterFECMQE> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<webmeisterFECMQE> \    _.-'        '.    /
<webmeisterFECMQE> `""`              `""`
<webmeisterFECMQE> L0DE AND CHRON FROM #LRH & L0DE RADIO HOUR (IRC.EFNET.ORG) WANTED TO SAY HAPPY EASTER!!
<webmeisterFECMQE> pavlushka jrolland-home toddy DalekSec JanC jose gsilvapt inetpro kenvandine jrolland-work_ CrazyLemon ubot9 mhall119 ubot5 WaVeR elacheche jason_KR wxl tsimonq2 ubuntulo1 czajkowski svij tai271828 Nafallo omnidan popey flexiondotorg PotatoGim Flannel kyrofa Tm_T ajmitch superfly DarkCircle pleia2
<CrazyLemon> yay..an easter bunny
<tsimonq2> At least the message is a little bit happier this time...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-03-31
<Kilos> o/
